# Middle East Crisis Heightens: Bahrain Now Under State of Emergency



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 15, 2011)

MANAMA, Bahrain -- Bahrain's king imposed a three-month state of emergency Tuesday and gave the country's military chief wide authority to battle a pro-democracy uprising that has threatened the ruling monarchy and drawn in forces from around the Gulf.

The martial law-style order -- read on Bahrain state TV -- comes a day after more than 1,000 Saudi-led troops arrived to help prop up the U.S.-backed regime in the first major cross-border action against the revolts that have erupted across the Arab world.

Link to reference: Bahrain's King Orders Three-Month State of Emergency - Fox News

I think it was John Cheung who said that the "fire of revolution" will spread in the Middle East? He got it right, didn't he.

Wars and Rumors of Wars... Intriguing.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 15, 2011)

Shi'ite uprising, Saudi sends troops. This sounds kinda like a proxy war against Iran.


----------



## Blood (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh well!


----------



## Baron (Mar 19, 2011)

> Military action against Libyan forces was under way today as Prime Minister David Cameron declared that "the time for action has come" after dictator Muammar Gaddafi flouted his own ceasefire to mount continued attacks against his own people.



Military action launched against Libyan forces - Africa, World - The Independent


----------



## Custard (Mar 19, 2011)

I am pretty much sure that they won't be able to overthrow the king in Bahrain although now overthrowing Ghaddafi is a real prospect after the imposition of the no fly zone.


----------



## caelum (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't know the UN was getting involved with the uprising against Gadhafi.  American Forces have now attacked Libyan air-defenses along the Mediterranean coast.


----------



## Baron (Mar 19, 2011)

Libya: British forces attack Gaddafi - Telegraph

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-12795971

It's interesting that many American news sources are only reporting American involvement.  Reuters reports (about a half hour ago) that Obama and Clinton are stressing that they are *supporting* the British and French initiative.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011...E72A6EC20110319?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 19, 2011)

The British and French fighting on the same side? I don't beleeeeev it.

Anyway, how much of this is a media beat-up? I turned the news on last night, for about 10 seconds, saw the usual Arabs firing guns in the air and throwing a few rocks, and turned it off again. Is it really worth worrying about? Give an Arab a bunch of rocks to throw and he's happy.


----------



## caelum (Mar 19, 2011)

Interesting how news varies.  The feed I was watching had an American general saying the US is currently heading the operation, but will be handing over control to the coalition as time goes on.  Apparently the countries that have taken actual military action so far are America, England, and France.  France must be trying to lose some of their reputation.  Even the Canadian PM has pledged military aid.


----------



## Baron (Mar 19, 2011)

caelum said:


> Interesting how news varies.  The feed I was watching had an American general saying the US is currently heading the operation, but will be handing over control to the coalition as time goes on.  Apparently the countries that have taken actual military action so far are America, England, and France.  France must be trying to lose some of their reputation.  Even the Canadian PM has pledged military aid.


 
The French were the first to strike.  I watched Hilary Clinton speaking on the news and she made it clear that the American role is a supporting one.  

I'm really not sure how much it matters.  Whoever takes the credit (or blame) it will be seen as Western interference again, a claim already being made by Muammar Gaddafi.

David Cameron has justified British intervention by stating that it's because of the atrocity of Gaddafi's forces being used against a civilian population.  Interesting reasoning - it's never been a problem in the British handling of Ireland.


----------



## caelum (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm also skeptical of their justification for getting involved.  I saw what I thought was a funny clip of Hilary meeting Sarkozy where they met on a courtyard lined by soldiers, like true royalty.  Don't know why the trigger-happy Canadian PM so readily volunteered us again.


----------



## Custard (Mar 19, 2011)

It will never make a difference who helps who here, the man that will take over next will be a democraticall elected 'Quddaffi'. Any waythe regoins stability is needed by the rest of the world because of the oil present there. Military action would let the oil flow freely again.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Mar 21, 2011)

Baron said:


> I'm really not sure how much it matters.  Whoever  takes the credit (or blame) it will be seen as Western interference  again, a claim already being made by Muammar Gaddafi.



Might just be countries trying to take credit or show that they're doing something about the issue?



Baron said:


> David  Cameron has justified British intervention by stating that it's because  of the atrocity of Gaddafi's forces being used against a civilian  population.  Interesting reasoning - it's never been a problem in the  British handling of Ireland.


 
Guess it's a lot easier to see the idiocies in others than it is yourself.



caelum said:


> I'm also skeptical of their justification for getting involved.



Yay! Political savvy-ness!



caelum said:


> Don't know why the trigger-happy Canadian PM so readily volunteered us again.



Probably to break in the new fighter jets and pilots, just in case the conflict with the Russians escalates.


----------



## Dudester (Mar 21, 2011)

I had to suppress a laugh when I saw the jets the Libyan pilots used to defect to Italy with. What are those things ? Early 1960's vintage ? 

114 Tomahawk cruise missiles

3 B-2 Stealth bombers dropping 20 bombs each

15 F-15 and F-16's making anti-tank and AAA strikes

Not counting the French jets.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 21, 2011)

Libya has some fine Cold War stuff, but not any of the good Cold War stuff. France has Dassault Rafales, and I believe they are in the Eurofighter program. Libya don't stand a chance.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 21, 2011)

I see David Cameron refused to give Jeremy Corbin an assurance in the House of Commons that British forces would not use cluster bombs or depleted uranium weapons in Libya. I do hope no-one ever discovers oil under East Sussex, I wouldn't want to be an Arab until it runs out there.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 21, 2011)

Although the interference in Libya appears to be pushing through as planned, China and Russia are against it, and these two countries are those you don't exactly want to be on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Baron (Mar 21, 2011)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> Although the interference in Libya appears to be pushing through as planned, China and Russia are against it, and these two countries are those you don't exactly want to be on the other side of the fence.


 
The Arab League, who originally supported the action, are now opposed to it as well.


----------



## Custard (Mar 21, 2011)

well, they are opposed to it, it could threaten their own 'regiem'. I was surprised to even see that they had supported the action at all.


----------



## Dudester (Mar 22, 2011)

A group of dumocrat congress members (Obama's party) want to impeach him over Libya.

Liberal Democrats in uproar over Libya action - John Bresnahan and Jonathan Allen - POLITICO.com


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 22, 2011)

Baron said:


> The Arab League, who originally supported the action, are now opposed to it as well.


 
I now fear this war will just lead to a stalemate.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Mar 22, 2011)

Not to be cynical - Okay, I lie - but is this going to be one of those things where years later after all is quiet I will have to listen to U.S. liberals preaching how the U.S. created the people in power now attacking the U.S.? Or is this going to turn out with a happy ending? 

:ChainGunSmiley:

:champagne:


----------



## caelum (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm thankful most of us belong to relatively reasonable countries whose governments can't get away with too much public deception and spin.  Some of the rhetoric I hear coming out of Ghadafi is sensationalist and silly, "The western forces are the devil!" and "This is part of the Christian Crusade!"

Although the whole thing does kind of strike me as western chest-beating.  "See.  We can get all up in your base if we want to."  I think America, England, and all of the UN should have sat this uprising out, let the world forget about Bush a little more, and then taken the next dictator who starts getting crazy.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 22, 2011)

See, this whole thing is so easy to solve. Delta Force, use them. Kill Ghadafi.


----------



## Baron (Mar 22, 2011)

caelum said:


> *I'm thankful most of us belong to relatively reasonable countries whose governments can't get away with too much public deception and spin*.  Some of the rhetoric I hear coming out of Ghadafi is sensationalist and silly, "The western forces are the devil!" and "This is part of the Christian Crusade!"
> 
> Although the whole thing does kind of strike me as western chest-beating.  "See.  We can get all up in your base if we want to."  I think America, England, and all of the UN should have sat this uprising out, let the world forget about Bush a little more, and then taken the next dictator who starts getting crazy.


 
Are you thinking of taking up a career writing satire?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, compared to say, North Korea where Kim Jong-il scores 34 under par in golf, I'd say we are fairly reliable.


----------



## caelum (Mar 22, 2011)

Baron said:


> Are you thinking of taking up a career writing satire?


 
Let's just say I can think of worse careers. 

But seriously, go to a country like North Korea and be told your leader is some kind of divine being.  If Stephen Harper tried to pull that, I doubt he'd see half as much success.


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

Olly Buckle said:


> I see David Cameron refused to give Jeremy Corbin an assurance in the House of Commons that British forces would not use cluster bombs or depleted uranium weapons in Libya. I do hope no-one ever discovers oil under East Sussex, I wouldn't want to be an Arab until it runs out there.





Custard said:


> It will never make a difference who helps who here, the man that will  take over next will be a democraticall elected 'Quddaffi'. Any waythe  regoins stability is needed by the rest of the world because of the oil  present there. Military action would let the oil flow freely again.



If oil were the motivating factor, would it make sense to support an unorganized rebellion that would upset the status quo?


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood said:


> If oil were the motivating factor, would it make sense to support an unorganized rebellion that would upset the status quo?


 
Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

caelum said:


> Although the whole thing does kind of strike me as western chest-beating.


Why?


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.


For the purpose of undermining our own interest?  That was my point.


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood said:


> For the purpose of undermining our own interest?  That was my point.


 
Interests are not undermined as long as Western forces are helping to "set up democracy".


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

Baron said:


> Interests are not undermined as long as Western forces are helping to "set up democracy".


As opposed to Eastern forces, or are we more concerned with democracy than oil?


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood said:


> As opposed to Eastern forces, or are we more concerned with democracy than oil?


 
I did put "set up democracy" in inverted commas.


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

Libya war: Germans pull forces out of NATO as Libyan coalition falls apart | Mail Online

Some UK minister says the Libya war could last 30 years. Other people say that Ghadafi could be assassinated. Personally, if Ghadafi is assassinated, the war wouldn't last more than a week, now would it?


----------



## Custard (Mar 23, 2011)

Well.... that should have been the first choice of the rebels, "KILL KHADAFI NO MATTER WHAT!!" should have been their motto. because if Qadaffi is alive then the army will follow him and you cant beat the army in a country ruled by the army for decades.


----------



## Baron (Mar 23, 2011)

Custard said:


> Well.... that should have been the first choice of the rebels, "KILL KHADAFI NO MATTER WHAT!!" should have been their motto. because if Qadaffi is alive then the army will follow him and you cant beat the army in a country ruled by the army for decades.


 
Fidel and Che did a pretty good job.


----------



## Custard (Mar 23, 2011)

Fidel is something else, he is un-kill-able. I wonder if he is a clone or not?


----------



## KangTheMad (Mar 23, 2011)

All you'd have to so is ask the Commander of one of those US warships to launch a missile that will "malfunction" and hit Ghadafi's compound instead of a military target nearby.


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

KangTheMad said:


> All you'd have to so is ask the Commander of one of those US warships to launch a missile that will "malfunction" and hit Ghadafi's compound instead of a military target nearby.


Or we could zap him with a laser beam.  

It's a strange fact that world leaders seem to have such incredible luck when it comes to avoiding assassinations (unfortunate for Kennedy).  I watched a report last night where a grenade wrapped in a scarf for concealment had been thrown toward Pres. Bush during one of his Mid-East visits.   It landed near his podium, but no 'kaboom'.  The only thing that kept the mechanism from exploding the grenade was the scarf itself.   I'm not sure about the exact details there, it might have been Pres. Clinton in an African country, but still.

I know Bush did have a pair of shoes thrown at him.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 23, 2011)

Blood said:


> I'm not sure about the exact details there, it might have been Pres. Clinton in an African country, but still.



I think it was Millard Filmore in Upper Mongolia.


----------



## Blood (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea that's it.  Thanks.  I was way off.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 23, 2011)

On looking into it further, I learned it was a rotten egg wrapped in a pair of boxer shorts. Same basic outcome, though. The egg didn't break -- and no harm done.


----------

